# HB Guide



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Finally got some decent pictures. Was uber bright out unfortunately.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I dig those spray rails. Are they bolted on through the hull?

Steve


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Skiffshop...why you bustin on the guy. He gotta skiff he's proud of. 

Nive skiff brew.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hey Skiffshop...why you bustin on the guy. He gotta skiff he's proud of.
> 
> Nive skiff brew.


It was an inside joke.

Sorry if I offend anyone but yes, I was bust'n brew's chops.  Post deleted.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was wondering what you were going to get after the Whipray. Nice choice.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> I dig those spray rails. Are they bolted on through the hull?
> 
> Steve


Yes they are bolted through the hull.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Hey Skiffshop...why you bustin on the guy. He gotta skiff he's proud of.
> >
> > Nive skiff brew.
> 
> ...


It's ok guys. I actually know Ron (skiff shop) and know that he was just messin with me. 

Thanks to Ron for supplying the nifty moonlighter push pole holder that is on the platform. Works great at a fraction of the cost of the fancy version.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> I was wondering what you were going to get after the Whipray. Nice choice.


Thanks!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't find the 'jealous' smiley face, very nice skiff


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great skiff!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome skiff! Your old skiff says hi. Man is it a fishslayer, you put some great karma into it, Thanks!! Im still waiting on a invite to fish the lagoon though...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Awesome skiff!  Your old skiff says hi.  Man is it a fishslayer, you put some great karma into it, Thanks!!  Im still waiting on a invite to fish the lagoon though...


I'm waiting on my invite for both.  [smiley=belowbelt.gif]


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Ron only catches baby Redfish......I have pictures to prove it.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Im still waiting on a invite to fish the lagoon though...


no fishing. just eco tours.


----------

